# Georgia / Missouri (2022) ?



## Silver Britches (Oct 1, 2022)

Kickoff at 7:30 in Missouri.

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 1, 2022)

GO Dawgs


----------



## SinclairDAWG71 (Oct 1, 2022)

Bout that time. Go DAWGS!!!


----------



## SinclairDAWG71 (Oct 1, 2022)

Btw Alabama kinda struggled with dem Hawgs.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 1, 2022)

Here we go!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## bluedog71 (Oct 1, 2022)

Let’s take care of business!!! Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 1, 2022)

I didn't see it, but my dad said someone kicked Bennett the first drive and they did not call it.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 1, 2022)

Crap!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 1, 2022)

Another fumble!!  Hold on to the dang ball guys.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## greendawg (Oct 1, 2022)

This is starting just like Kent State.  Dawgs have much more talent and that's evident, but mistakes can't happen and expect to dominate anyone.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 1, 2022)

Ladd should’ve let the ball go in the end zone there.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 1, 2022)

UGA defense is top notch


----------



## trad bow (Oct 1, 2022)

These young guys need to get it together.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 1, 2022)

Dawgs looking bad on offense so far. Dropping passes, fumbling. O line sleep walking.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 1, 2022)

We better figure out a way to run the football or we are going to have some trouble when we start playing teams with a pulse.


----------



## greendawg (Oct 1, 2022)

Ladd has bugs in his head right now.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 1, 2022)

SinclairDAWG71 said:


> Btw Alabama kinda struggled with dem Hawgs.



Uhhh, no they didn’t.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 1, 2022)

Well if Kirby ain't cussin 

I'm doing enough for both of us!!!!!!





Mines just under my breath.


----------



## greendawg (Oct 1, 2022)

Maybe the defense can score, because the offense is struggling.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 1, 2022)

Defense better bow up soon!!!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 1, 2022)

That was an int if Lassiter just looked back.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 1, 2022)

Dang!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 1, 2022)

We’re about to be trailing fellas.


----------



## greendawg (Oct 1, 2022)

They have to find a way to get sacks.  The DB's can't guard forever.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 1, 2022)

In other news Auburn is alive and beating LSU 14-0.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 1, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 1, 2022)

3-0 Mizzou


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 1, 2022)

Come on Defense


----------



## greendawg (Oct 1, 2022)

Almost 10 minutes in and the Dawgs can't score against the fighting BLMs. 3-0 Mizzou.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 1, 2022)

John Cooper said:


> Come on Defense


Ok I hate Hulu


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 1, 2022)

First time we’ve trailed this season.

LET’S GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 1, 2022)

Come on Offense let's move the ball and score!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 1, 2022)

Darnell is a huge dude!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 1, 2022)

Rosemy-Jacksaint got mugged.


----------



## greendawg (Oct 1, 2022)

Has Bowers even been targeted yet?


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 1, 2022)

Dawgs can’t get anything going on offense.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 1, 2022)

greendawg said:


> Has Bowers even been targeted yet?


Nope


----------



## greendawg (Oct 1, 2022)

Dawgs may lose tonight.  I thought they were past having games like this with Kirby at the helm instead of Richt.


----------



## trad bow (Oct 1, 2022)

I think someone has their head stuck up something


----------



## greendawg (Oct 1, 2022)

I don;t know why Mizzou runs the ball when they can get a 1st down with a throw just about every play.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 1, 2022)

It’s going to take our D getting some takeaways.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 1, 2022)

End of the 1st

3-0 Mizzou

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 1, 2022)

Come on Defense!!!!!!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 1, 2022)

I know one thing, 10rc and Ky are licking their chops to play us right now guaranteed!


----------



## poohbear (Oct 1, 2022)

Well first quarter was a blow out


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 1, 2022)

I was hoping last week would’ve been a wake up call for us and light a fire under our butts. So far tonight, we don’t even look like a ranked team at all. Defense is playing okay, though.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 1, 2022)

I was hoping last week would be a wake up call,  doesn't look like it was.


----------



## bluedog71 (Oct 1, 2022)

Boy we look terrible. Better tighten up…


----------



## greendawg (Oct 1, 2022)

Last year it seemed like when a team threw a swing throw,  the Dawgs were on the guy for no gain.  Now they get 5 yards easy.  Mizzou is about to be up 6-0 or 10-0. Nolan Smith is not a great player, he can't finish and make the sack on bigger QB's


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Oct 1, 2022)

Dawgs gonna drop in the polls after tonight.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 1, 2022)

Mizz came to play football tonight. I think we’re still back in Athens!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 1, 2022)

TD Tigers! 

10-0 Tigers


----------



## greendawg (Oct 1, 2022)

John Cooper said:


> I was hoping last week would be a wake up call,  doesn't look like it was.



I want to vomit.  TD Mizzou.  Dawgs better wake up or they might get blown out.


----------



## trad bow (Oct 1, 2022)

I think someone has their head stuck up something


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 1, 2022)

toolmkr20 said:


> Mizz came to play football tonight. I think we’re still back in Athens!!


We're back somewhere but it ain't Athens!!!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 1, 2022)

Wow.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 1, 2022)

Maybe we’ve been reading too many of our press clippings.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 1, 2022)

Cussing Kirby better be lighting some fires!!!!!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 1, 2022)

Did y’all forget to tell’em your favored by 28 points?


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 1, 2022)

Blown assignment by Smith.


----------



## trad bow (Oct 1, 2022)

Coaches need to chew some butt or have theirs chewed


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 1, 2022)

Is Mark Richt back?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 1, 2022)

Joking aside, lots of ball left, Kirby should be able to get them going.


----------



## greendawg (Oct 1, 2022)

I think the Dawgs should drop to 4 or 5 even if they win this one, which isn't guaranteed at this point.  How can the Dawgs look so good against Oregon, which is a good team and look hapless against Kent State and Mizzou?


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 1, 2022)

Dawgs can’t run the ball at all.


----------



## greendawg (Oct 1, 2022)

Get a few first downs.  You don't need a 40 yards play to start every drive.  Now it's 3rd down because you pretty much just gave them a free down with a prayer throw.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 1, 2022)

Good Grief


----------



## greendawg (Oct 1, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Dawgs can’t run the ball at all.



Can't catch or tackle or cover either.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 1, 2022)

Ruger#3 said:


> Joking aside, lots of ball left, Kirby should be able to get them going.


I hope so. I understand teams are capable of having a bad game, they’re human. But this is 2 weeks in a row we’ve looked flat. Surprising, to be honest.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 1, 2022)

We fumbled again!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 1, 2022)

9 yards to Bowers.  Imagine that, you best player with the ball.


----------



## bluedog71 (Oct 1, 2022)

Wow. What are we doing???


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 1, 2022)

That was a cheap shot


----------



## greendawg (Oct 1, 2022)

Mizzou fans ar e booing GA's best player going off the field like he is faking it.  Their lineman injured him.  Come on Dawgs stomp their heads in from now on.


----------



## PaDawg (Oct 1, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Dawgs can’t run the ball at all.



Searles isn't any better this go around.


----------



## greendawg (Oct 1, 2022)

Another screen pas for 8 yards.


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Oct 1, 2022)

bluedog71 said:


> Wow. What are we doing???



Signing their ticket to the Charmin Toliet bowl if they don’t get serious quickly.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 1, 2022)

I've doubted Bennett before. I'll admit that he is a better tackler than I ever gave him credit for


----------



## Throwback (Oct 1, 2022)

Go dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 1, 2022)

Come on Dawgs you are #1


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 1, 2022)

That kinda night DAWGs struggling, Auburn winning.


----------



## trad bow (Oct 1, 2022)

Unreal


----------



## Throwback (Oct 1, 2022)

Ruger#3 said:


> That kinda night DAWGs struggling, Auburn winning.


Hush. 
We struggling too


----------



## poohbear (Oct 1, 2022)

Well they say we need some adversity


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 1, 2022)

Mizzou kicks a 49 yarder to go up 13-0

GO DAWGS!


----------



## bluedog71 (Oct 1, 2022)

Get the ball to Bowers. You have to get points on this drive


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 1, 2022)

Dawgs playing too tight! Gotta go after them!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 1, 2022)

Mizzou gets  the ball to start the 3rd so the Dawgs are 3 possessions behind.  Why are all the Dawgs back's dancing around behind the line?  Why doesn't Kirby call a timeout and get them straight?  Bad coaching and mistakes.  Blaylock with a great catch!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 1, 2022)

Good catch and effort!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 1, 2022)

Boweeeeeeeerrrrrs!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 1, 2022)

Bowers!!! Get it in the endzone here.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 1, 2022)

BOWERS


----------



## Geffellz18 (Oct 1, 2022)

toolmkr20 said:


> Maybe we’ve been reading too many of our press clippings.


----------



## bluedog71 (Oct 1, 2022)

That’s why I’m talking about. He has to be targeted. Put it up and let him go get it!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 1, 2022)

Our o line is on vacation in Hawaii tonight! My God!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 1, 2022)

Bennett can't hit the broad side of a barn.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 1, 2022)

He got rid of that, they were after Stetsons head.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Oct 1, 2022)

Woah, just starting to catch up...been at the race all day...13-0???


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 1, 2022)

Hey guys. I’m dating a pretty cool girl now. She’s a big time dog fan. We’re watching and she is not happy. What is going on?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 1, 2022)

On the board


----------



## Geffellz18 (Oct 1, 2022)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> I've doubted Bennett before. I'll admit that he is a better tackler than I ever gave him credit for


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 1, 2022)

FG finally


----------



## bluedog71 (Oct 1, 2022)

Not the score we wanted but what was needed to climb back in this. Let’s go Dawgs!!!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 1, 2022)

Monken the genius is not doing so well so far.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 1, 2022)

We scored 3 points, guys! OMG WE SCORE ON MIZZOU! Woooooo hooooo! 

13-3 Tigers

Pitiful showing tonight! I hope we get it together and win this thing, but they’re not looking good right now.


----------



## greendawg (Oct 1, 2022)

There is no excuse only getting your best player only 2 targets in the first half.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 1, 2022)

I don't care if we drop to #3 JUST WIN


----------



## James12 (Oct 1, 2022)

Well, Pruitt will be an Aggie in a couple weeks.  So he can’t be brought back to Athens as an analyst.


----------



## PaDawg (Oct 1, 2022)

The most surprising thing tonight is Monken's playcalling.  He usually more imaginative and adapts faster to what the defense will allow.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 1, 2022)

Put Branson Robinson in and pound the dang ball!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 1, 2022)

Dawgs gotta get off the team plane and start playing like the #1 team in the country. Come on, Dawgs! Let’s go!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Throwback (Oct 1, 2022)

Texas 28 
JT Daniels 0


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 1, 2022)

LOL pitiful!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 1, 2022)

Rackmaster said:


> I don't care if we drop to #3 JUST WIN



Your dreaming, even if they win the DAegs are headed further south.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Oct 1, 2022)

Oh boy...


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 1, 2022)

They’re about to score again!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 1, 2022)

Their players are talking trash, their fans booed when Carter got a cheap shot.  Now they are about to score an easy TD.


----------



## bluedog71 (Oct 1, 2022)

We sure aren’t playing like the best team in the country on either side of the ball. This is crazy.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 1, 2022)

Dawgs need a stop here. They get the ball to start the 2nd half.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 1, 2022)

Yikes! Jalen Carter is done for the night. Our D just took another hit.


----------



## greendawg (Oct 1, 2022)

Why doesn't Kirby take a timeout and get the defense straight?  This really feels like Richt 2.0.  Who in their right mind would bet any money on UGA this year?  It was 28.5 to 30 spread, they are 40 points off that.  Now it's a 13 point lead.


----------



## greendawg (Oct 1, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Dawgs need a stop here. They get the ball to start the 2nd half.



Yep Mizzou gets it first.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 1, 2022)

The lesson today is the DAWGs can absolutely be beaten.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 1, 2022)

16-3 Mizzou 

I’m getting nervous over here. I don’t drink, but might have to go to the package store and get some hard stuff. Or, I could just drink some gas. 

This is ridiculous how they’re playing, boys. Just pitiful.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Oct 1, 2022)

Ruger#3 said:


> The lesson today is the DAWGs can absolutely be beaten.


They didn't look great last week, but if they do lose I'd like to see it soon so that they wake up and get the monkey off their back...


----------



## greendawg (Oct 1, 2022)

When Matt Luke left, this team went south fast on the o-line.  They can't get a push against Mizzou at all.


----------



## Raylander (Oct 1, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Or, I could just drink some gas.



Post pics


----------



## Raylander (Oct 1, 2022)

Kirby better throw that visor across the locker room and get to cussing at halftime


----------



## 1982ace (Oct 1, 2022)

We are missing on all cylinders. Nothing is going right. A march and score before the half will be welcomed


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 1, 2022)

I’d play Beck some soon. Still, o line has got to block a lot better, and open some holes for the backs.


----------



## bullgator (Oct 1, 2022)

mguthrie said:


> Hey guys. I’m dating a pretty cool girl now. She’s a big time dog fan. We’re watching and she is not happy. What is going on?


Ummm……….you’re sleeping on the couch tonight…….alone.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 1, 2022)

Dawgs giving my stomach ulcers, ulcers.


----------



## greendawg (Oct 1, 2022)

Nobody was within 20 yards of McIntosh, so Bennett didn't even look at him.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 1, 2022)

Let’s go, Dawgs! Come on!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 1, 2022)

The Dawgs are being careless with the ball.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 1, 2022)

bullgator said:


> Ummm……….you’re sleeping on the couch tonight…….alone.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 1, 2022)

Holding our RB !!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 1, 2022)

Woooooo hooooooooo!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 1, 2022)

Bennett is going to throw an interception here soon.  He is forcing it.  Good play on fake!!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 1, 2022)

toolmkr20 said:


> Holding our RB !!



Yep he got grabbed with the ball in the air.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 1, 2022)

They tackled our receiver


----------



## greendawg (Oct 1, 2022)

Why is Missouri allowed to play that music so loud while UGA has the ball?


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 1, 2022)

They’ve been doing it all night. About time they finally all it.


----------



## bluedog71 (Oct 1, 2022)

come on Dawgs!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 1, 2022)

Brock only has 2 catches this half.


----------



## walukabuck (Oct 1, 2022)

greendawg said:


> Why is Missouri allowed to play that music so loud while UGA has the ball?


Everywhere does that


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 1, 2022)

Good grief!


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Oct 1, 2022)

Good grief...


----------



## bluedog71 (Oct 1, 2022)

Bennett is off with his accuracy tonight. Offensive line getting beat, can’t run the ball. Fumbles, dropped balls, missed tackle’s. We don’t look very good right now. Kirby better chew some
Butts during half time and right the ship.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 1, 2022)

Dawgs have to settle for 3

16-6 Mizzou at the half

GO DAWGS!


----------



## PaDawg (Oct 1, 2022)

The Oline is atrocious.  Time to kick Searles to the curb.  They're regressing every game.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 1, 2022)

Ridiculous is all I can say!!!!!!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 1, 2022)

walukabuck said:


> Everywhere does that



Yes, during dead ball they can but while the team is in formation while the play clock is running they are not supposed to.  It should be a warning first time, then 15 yards for unsportsmanlike penalty.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 1, 2022)

I’d change that entire O-line at the half. If y’all don’t want to block them you can sit your fat butts on the bench!! If we lose at least we lose with players that are playing 100%.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 1, 2022)

Dawgs come out after halftime and win this game 31-19. If it was Tennessee it might be different, but Missouri, naw you guys will be fine. If not, hey it's just a game


----------



## walukabuck (Oct 1, 2022)

greendawg said:


> Yes, during dead ball they can but while the team is in formation while the play clock is running they are not supposed to.  It should be a warning first time, then 15 yards for unsportsmanlike penalty.


Happens everywhere every week. It's like whining about cowbell in Starkville or fans yelling


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 1, 2022)

Pitiful 1st half for my Dawgs. This team lacks focus tonight. Hard to watch. I sure hope we get it going in the 2nd half and put these guys away. Don’t care if it’s an ugly win or not, just win this thing, Dawgs! Please!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 1, 2022)

That was the Dawgs worst play since USC when Fromm was here and they lost, but they are only down 10.  The offensive line is horrible and the defensive line is not getting much pressure, but when they do, players are missing tackles in the backfield. Nolan Smith is too small and not fast enough to be a OLB, you have to be at least one. Robert Beal is better, Chaz Chambliss is better, and Mykel Williams is better as a true freshman.  Nolan Smith is a great guy on and off the field from what I've seen and been told, but he is not a great edge like Bellamy, Carter, Ojulari were before him.


----------



## greendawg (Oct 1, 2022)

walukabuck said:


> Happens everywhere every week. It's like whining about cowbell in Starkville or fans yelling



Noise made by fans is totally different than mechanical noise from amplified speakers.  The rules are totally different, but even the cowbells are supposed to stop when the opposing team is in formation and that had to grandfathered in so the fans could keep doing it.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 1, 2022)

Dawgs been playing in their heels. Stetsons greatest play was the tackle on muffed hand off. Getting whipped at the LOS on both sides. We will know what kind of team we have in the 2nd half.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!! Wake up boys!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 1, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Pitiful 1st half for my Dawgs. This team lacks focus tonight. Hard to watch. I sure hope we get it going in the 2nd half and put these guys away. Don’t care if it’s an ugly win or not, just win this thing, Dawgs! Please!
> 
> GO DAWGS!



Earlier I was about to say I hope the Dawgs loose because of the lack of focus and thinking they would out-talent the BLMs, but after their fans started booing Jalen Carter, I hope the Dawgs score 50 in the 2nd half and every fan that booed steps in a hole and sprains their ankles on the way out of the stadium.


----------



## greendawg (Oct 1, 2022)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs!!!!! Wake up boys!



Do it for Charlie, you hunkered down hairy Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 1, 2022)

They need the Bo$$ tonight for sure!


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 1, 2022)

I'm listening to the game on the radio. Not seeing the ugly helps.


----------



## poohbear (Oct 1, 2022)

I thought we were suppose to have the best biggest o line in the country ? I don’t think so


----------



## greendawg (Oct 1, 2022)

Made them punt.  Now get going it on offense Dawgs.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Oct 1, 2022)

Alright, I’m back in my room and watching now so they’ll start playing right.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 1, 2022)

There are no off weeks when you're the defending Champs. Everyone gives it there best against you. It even makes some teams whole season regardless of their record just to say that they beat the "Champs"


----------



## bluedog71 (Oct 1, 2022)

Let’s go Dawgs


----------



## greendawg (Oct 1, 2022)

poohbear said:


> I thought we were suppose to have the best biggest o line in the country ? I don’t think so



They have been getting pushed around fore sure.  That can change though.


----------



## greendawg (Oct 1, 2022)

That was awfully close to targeting on Ladd.


----------



## greendawg (Oct 1, 2022)

If the Dawgs can get a TD here, it would change the momentum.


----------



## greendawg (Oct 1, 2022)

Please no turnovers here Dawgs.


----------



## greendawg (Oct 1, 2022)

Good tunnel screen to Ladd inside the 7.  Then a stupid play behind the line.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 1, 2022)

Bowers wiffed on the block.


----------



## greendawg (Oct 1, 2022)

PI!! 1st down inside the 5.


----------



## walukabuck (Oct 1, 2022)

greendawg said:


> Noise made by fans is totally different than mechanical noise from amplified speakers.  The rules are totally different, but even the cowbells are supposed to stop when the opposing team is in formation and that had to grandfathered in so the fans could keep doing it.


I'm paying closer attention they're turning it off in plenty  of time


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 1, 2022)

Are we going to block anyone tonight!!!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 1, 2022)

Milton has been running well, he is 230 lbs back, yet they run McIntosh when they get close to the goal line.  Makes no sense.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 1, 2022)

Bennett is off! 
UGA is drinking rat poison 

HUNKER DOWN


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 1, 2022)

Dawgs have to settle for 3

16-9 Mizzou late in the 3rd

GO DAWGS!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 1, 2022)

walukabuck said:


> I'm paying closer attention they're turning it off in plenty  of time



They are this half.  They probably got warned at halftime.  I pay plenty of attention bud.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 1, 2022)

Way to go 9 pts


----------



## greendawg (Oct 1, 2022)

Rackmaster said:


> Bennett is off!
> UGA is drinking rat poison
> 
> HUNKER DOWN



He is not trusting his reads, but the offensive line is not giving any time to go past the first progression.


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 1, 2022)

Pitiful!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 1, 2022)

Defense needs to hold. Dawgs moving the ball.


----------



## trad bow (Oct 1, 2022)

Half the offensive line are not even blocking anyone on most of the plays. Pitiful


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 1, 2022)

In other news Auburn is being Auburn, sorry T.


----------



## walukabuck (Oct 1, 2022)

Well poo fort valley state is no longer undefeated, dropped a Heartbreaker to benedict college today 45-13


----------



## greendawg (Oct 1, 2022)

Their QB looks like Jim Carrey, but he is smoking the Dawgs DB's.  Ringo did not even try for the ball on that long pass.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 1, 2022)

Mizzou kicks a long one

19-9 Mizzou

GO DAWGS!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 1, 2022)

Ball was uncatchable to their WR, why didn't he announcers say that?


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 1, 2022)

We need Touchdowns. We need them soon.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 1, 2022)

L


Ruger#3 said:


> In other news Auburn is being Auburn, sorry T.


LSU must be cheating


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 1, 2022)

GO Dawgs


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 1, 2022)

Do we have someone else calling plays? Has monken been hired by GT and it hasn’t been announced?


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 1, 2022)

It's looking like one of the field goal kickers will get the game ball! I'm staying tuned to see which one


----------



## greendawg (Oct 1, 2022)

Milton with a great run, but they call the same thing they didn't call against Carter.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 1, 2022)

Dang! Big Darnell done hurt that dude!


----------



## James12 (Oct 1, 2022)

Looks the SEC made a call at halftime to make sure the refs know their job the second half.


----------



## greendawg (Oct 1, 2022)

Darnell needs to just punish that guy, not try and jump him.


----------



## walukabuck (Oct 1, 2022)

You'd think georgia was the home team, sec refs fixing to protect their number 1


----------



## walukabuck (Oct 1, 2022)

James12 said:


> Looks the SEC made a call at halftime to make sure the refs know their job the second half.


You are very wise


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 1, 2022)

walukabuck said:


> You are very wise


Yep, too call blocks below the knees.


----------



## greendawg (Oct 1, 2022)

James12 said:


> Looks the SEC made a call at halftime to make sure the refs know their job the second half.



I guess they were told to do better after they missed the call that got UGA's best D-lineman hurt.


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 1, 2022)

I can't watch it. Dish & Disney at war.


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 1, 2022)

UGA getting it handed to them & I can't even see it! ??


----------



## greendawg (Oct 1, 2022)

Bennett got hit on the head hard.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Oct 1, 2022)

Somebody needs to try blocking once in a while!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 1, 2022)

4HAND said:


> I can't watch it. Dish & Disney at war.



It’s a beautiful thing, sorry your missing it.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 1, 2022)

Dawgs settle for another FG

19-12 Mizzou

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 1, 2022)

Go Podlesny


----------



## greendawg (Oct 1, 2022)

Ballgame.  Dawgs had to have that, unless the defense scores, because the offense can't score.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 1, 2022)

Defense needs to get us a TD. I don’t think the offense can.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 1, 2022)

What is the record for most field goals combined in one game I wonder? I could google it, or I can sit here and witness it I reckon


----------



## trad bow (Oct 1, 2022)

4HAND said:


> UGA getting it handed to them & I can't even see it! ??


It’s best you can’t. You may think flurada is wearing red and black tonight


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 1, 2022)

greendawg said:


> Ballgame.  Dawgs had to have that, unless the defense scores, because the offense can't score.


3pts add up after awhile


----------



## greendawg (Oct 1, 2022)

I was just about to say they haven't sacked that QB yet, and bam!!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 1, 2022)

Rackmaster said:


> 3pts add up after awhile



Shh, i'm trying to double jinx them.


----------



## greendawg (Oct 1, 2022)

The ball was uncatchable 5 yards out of bounds.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 1, 2022)

Mizzou came to play. They’re putting it to us


----------



## The Original Rooster (Oct 1, 2022)

Is this all college football is now? Long throws to get pass interference calls and automatic first downs? I got tired of that last year and I’m tired of it this year.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 1, 2022)

This is what happens when you eat the rat poison


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 1, 2022)

4th quarter Dawgs quarter. Clap clap clap clap clap clap clap


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 1, 2022)

19-12 end of 3

DAWGS badly need to stop them here. Don’t even give up a field goal.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 1, 2022)

Dawgs gonna lose this game. They deserve it too.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 1, 2022)

Rackmaster said:


> 3pts add up after awhile



Not when they’re already ahead and sinking everyone they kick as well.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 1, 2022)

Getting whooped at the LOS by Mizzou. Unacceptable


----------



## James12 (Oct 1, 2022)

greendawg said:


> I guess they were told to do better after they missed the call that got UGA's best D-lineman hurt.



?


----------



## greendawg (Oct 1, 2022)

Poor tackling over and over. This UGA team does not have the heart to be champions this year.  They don't want it enough.  They wanted to just show up and have the game handed to them.  I hoped Samford and Kent State were just anomaly, but this game proves otherwise.  I'm going to get off this thread and see if that changes the mojo or luck, because that's the only chance the Dawgs have now.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 1, 2022)

Sorry fellas I just don’t see us pulling this one out with the way we’re playing.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 1, 2022)

Mizzou wants it more


----------



## 00Beau (Oct 1, 2022)

brownceluse said:


> Dawgs gonna lose this game. They deserve it too.


 Maybe not. THANK Goodness for Polocksy , Cause Stetsie Betsie is off, But she will pull it out.


----------



## trad bow (Oct 1, 2022)

What happens is my night time meds are kicking in and my wife says my snoring is louder than the Mizzo band.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 1, 2022)

brownceluse said:


> Dawgs gonna lose this game. They deserve it too.


I haven’t given up on them, you don’t either. Keep the faith, brother. Plenty of time left. I’ll take an ugly win over a loss any day!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## formula1 (Oct 1, 2022)

This started last week. The short pass offense was covering for a weak online and bad run game. Two teams have figured it out.  As much as I love the Dawgs, better fix your issues or lose.


----------



## James12 (Oct 1, 2022)

UGA wins easily after 4th


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 1, 2022)

Braves win, Braves win, Braves win!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Oct 1, 2022)

00Beau said:


> Maybe not. THANK Goodness for Polocksy , Cause Stetsie Betsie is off, But she will pull it out.


Not so sure about that


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 1, 2022)

Dang! They kicked a long one! 56 yarder!

22-12 Mizzou

GO DAWGS!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 1, 2022)

This kicker is on fire. If we cannot score TD’s and keep this guy on their side of the 50 it’s a wrap!!


----------



## 00Beau (Oct 1, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> I haven’t given up on them, you don’t either. Keep the faith, brother. Plenty of time left. I’ll take an ugly win over a loss any day!
> 
> GO DAWGS!


Be Positive! Positive things happen!


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 1, 2022)

formula1 said:


> This started last week. The short pass offense was covering for a weak online and bad run game. Two teams have figured it out.  As much as I love the Dawgs, better fix your issues or lose.


Spot on. Bama has holes, Dawgs have holes. It'll rear it's head during a long season and include injuries, it's far from guaranteed


----------



## walukabuck (Oct 1, 2022)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Braves win, Braves win, Braves win!!!!


Was just fixing to post that been a heck of a run to get back alone in first


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Oct 1, 2022)

Dawgs dropping after this...I seriously didn't expect this...Mizzou is unranked!


----------



## The Original Rooster (Oct 1, 2022)

Somebody. Block.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Oct 1, 2022)

If you can’t do the little things right you shouldn’t be trying the big things.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 1, 2022)

Their trying….


----------



## James12 (Oct 1, 2022)

Have no fear, Screech is here


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 1, 2022)

Even if the DAWGs win they should drop big time.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 1, 2022)

That DB hit a wall with Washington lol.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Oct 1, 2022)

Mizzou D is on their game tonight...


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 1, 2022)

Gotta go for it here.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 1, 2022)

TD Daaaaaaawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 1, 2022)

We got a TD


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 1, 2022)

Alexander missed the block needed. We almost didn’t get that one.


----------



## Raylander (Oct 1, 2022)

Ruger#3 said:


> Their trying….



*they’re


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 1, 2022)

At least you guys have a bye  next weekend.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 1, 2022)

brownceluse said:


> Mizzou wants it more


FACTS


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 1, 2022)

Wow! A TD! Fire Kirby!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 1, 2022)

22-19 Mizzou with 9 minutes left in the 4th

Please win this for me, Dawgs! I want a dynasty, not a crynasty! Win it for me! I’ve suffered enough. 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## walukabuck (Oct 1, 2022)

129 killed in riots at an Indonesian soccer match. Can't believe people get that worked up over commie ball


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 1, 2022)

I want heads to roll!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 1, 2022)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> At least you guys have a bye  next weekend.


Not playing like this, Harisin will keep his job if he beats UGA


----------



## The Original Rooster (Oct 1, 2022)

Even if we win, a drop to 3 would be well deserved and could be a powerful motivation later in the season. Win this one first though!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 1, 2022)

Not sure the Dawgs are even a top 10


----------



## The Original Rooster (Oct 1, 2022)

Basics! Basics! Block correctly and tackle correctly!


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 1, 2022)

The Original Rooster said:


> Even if we win, a drop to 3 would be well deserved and could be a powerful motivation later in the season. Win this one first though!


Dawgs about to reel off 21 straight and stay in first. I hope anyway. OSU second, Michigan third, and Bama fourth. That would be great


----------



## James12 (Oct 1, 2022)

Wow. They’re trying to give the Dawgs the W


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 1, 2022)

Alright, Dawgs! Let’s go and win this thing! Let’s go!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## The Original Rooster (Oct 1, 2022)

That Missouri tiger mascot looks weird. I ain’t joking. He’s got beady eyes.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Oct 1, 2022)

McIntosh is a beast!


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Oct 1, 2022)

The Original Rooster said:


> That Missouri tiger mascot looks weird. I ain’t joking. He’s got beady eyes.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Oct 1, 2022)

Amazing what happens when you block and give your QB 4-5 seconds.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 1, 2022)

GOOOOOOOO DAWGS!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 1, 2022)

brownceluse said:


> Not sure the Dawgs are even a top 10



The way this yr has gone I’m not sure there is a top 10 lol.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 1, 2022)

TD Daaaaaaaawgs!


----------



## bluedog71 (Oct 1, 2022)

About time to get Bowers involved


----------



## Dub (Oct 1, 2022)

Whewwwwweeeeee.     

Thank you.


----------



## bluedog71 (Oct 1, 2022)

He’s in. Kept the legs churning…


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 1, 2022)

Losing Bowers would be the equivalent of Bama losing Bryce Young. They are so good that the guy behind them isn't even close even if they are really good themselves.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 1, 2022)

Dawgs on top! FINALLY!

26-22 Dawgs on top for the first time tonight! Now let’s stop them from scoring! Hunker down, Dawgs D! Hunker it down, you guys!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 1, 2022)

I'm calling it right here. Missouri kicks a last second field goal to lose 25-26. Their field goal kicker sets a field goal record and the Dawgs go on next weekend to beat Auburn by 76 points


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 1, 2022)

I bet I’ve peed 10 times these last 5 minutes! Mercy these jokers kill me sometimes! Pheeeew!

Rise up and stop them, Dawgs! Please!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 1, 2022)

Hunker down, you guys! Stop them!


----------



## poohbear (Oct 1, 2022)

Go you hairy Dawgs!


----------



## bluedog71 (Oct 1, 2022)

Win it right here. Put it away with a touchdown!!!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 1, 2022)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> I'm calling it right here. Missouri kicks a last second field goal to lose 25-26. Their field goal kicker sets a field goal record and the Dawgs go on next weekend to beat Auburn by 76 points



That looks like where it’s headed.

Need to go dredge up all that mud the mutts slung about Texas. Karma can be rough.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 1, 2022)

Now let’s take care of the ball and run this clock out. Let’s go!

GO DAWGS! GO YOU SILVER BRITCHES! GO YOU HAIRY DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 1, 2022)

Need to get some more points right here. I want to see some nasty runs!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 1, 2022)

Time to FINISH


----------



## Duff (Oct 1, 2022)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Losing Bowers would be the equivalent of Bama losing Bryce Young. They are so good that the guy behind them isn't even close even if they are really good themselves.



Agree.  Bowers may be the best player in college


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 1, 2022)

Ruger#3 said:


> That looks like where it’s headed.
> 
> Need to go dredge up all that mud the mutts slung about Texas. Karma can be rough.


The exact reason why I don't overreact. It's a long long season and I'm not against losing one game during the season. Most seasons the team that wins the Natty has a loss during the season anyway and it turns out to be the best thing that happened to them at that time.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 1, 2022)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> The exact reason why I don't overreact. It's a long long season and I'm not against losing one game during the season. Most seasons the team that wins the Natty has a loss during the season anyway and it turns out to be the best thing that happened to them at that time.


Yep! That Texas game was Bama’s wake up call. Did them good. Y’all looked mighty good today, for sure!


----------



## The Original Rooster (Oct 1, 2022)

That siren thing is annoying.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 1, 2022)

Duff said:


> Agree.  Bowers may be the best player in college


I still think that's Rob Gronkowski wearing number 19


----------



## Dub (Oct 1, 2022)

Done.....


----------



## Raylander (Oct 1, 2022)

Dawgs done whooped em ?


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Oct 1, 2022)

Done, but ugly...


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 1, 2022)

26-22.......And that's the bottom line. Good college football game right there


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 1, 2022)

Dawgs came back and win this thing! Thank goodnesses! Thank goodness! I’m happy, but boy, we better play better from here on. A lot better! I’ll take a win, no matter how ugly it is.

Dawgs 5-0

26-22 FINAL

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Duff (Oct 1, 2022)

Wheew. I’ll gladly take it


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 1, 2022)

Hats off to Mizzou. Them jokers balled tonight!


----------



## PaDawg (Oct 1, 2022)

Glad we finally woke up.  Definitely ugly but I'll take it over an ugly loss.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Oct 1, 2022)

Smart Kirby in the post game interview to give those Missouri kids credit! Old Vince Dooley tactics to talk up your opponent.


----------



## bluedog71 (Oct 1, 2022)

I’m glad they won but with the upcoming road games against Kentucky and Mississippi State we have a bunch of stuff to clean up if we expect to win those games. We still control the east but we have a lot of work to do and they have to get better on every side of the ball. I fully expect us to drop in the poles and that might be a good thing for this team right now.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 1, 2022)

Tennessee on Orbitz checking Atlanta hotel availability.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 1, 2022)

I’ll move Bama to #1, OSU to #2, Dawgs to #3.


----------



## greendawg (Oct 1, 2022)

greendawg said:


> Poor tackling over and over. This UGA team does not have the heart to be champions this year.  They don't want it enough.  They wanted to just show up and have the game handed to them.  I hoped Samford and Kent State were just anomaly, but this game proves otherwise.  I'm going to get off this thread and see if that changes the mojo or luck, because that's the only chance the Dawgs have now.



You're welcome boys, lol.    I hope this is the wake up call they need to get into form.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Oct 1, 2022)

Congrats to UGA on the nice comeback, come from behind, close win.


----------



## formula1 (Oct 1, 2022)

Ok. One more observation!  This is my last one!

So we had what should have been a great offensive line returning this year! Why are they not coming together?

I do not know but could it be because we have a new offensive line coach? Not blaming the new coach necessarily. But maybe there is something very different in the practicing or system.


----------



## James12 (Oct 1, 2022)

The SEC won that game.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 1, 2022)

Y’all think about this. Dawgs have several guys playing tonight that are from Florida. No doubt they’ve been thinking about their families and friends after the hurricane disaster. So I can’t criticize those guys, even if we would’ve lost tonight. Been a bad week for those young men and their families. 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 1, 2022)

I've got to start drinking, my bp was 147/95 at the end of the 4th quarter.   This was ugly but they won.  Just remember how bad Bama looked last year against Auburn.  It took Bigsby making a mistake by not running out of bounds for Bama to win, and it took the Dawgs just bowing up when they had to in a do or die 4th quarter.


----------



## poohbear (Oct 1, 2022)

Mizzu play pretty good defence fo show


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 1, 2022)

5-0 sounds good to me.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 1, 2022)

Ruger#3 said:


> Tennessee on Orbitz checking Atlanta hotel availability.


Leave it to stupid Vols to think the game is Atlanta.


----------



## antharper (Oct 1, 2022)

Ruger#3 said:


> That kinda night DAWGs struggling, Auburn winning.


Dawgs win , Auburn lost ? Is that what you meant to say ?


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 1, 2022)

Dawgs win! Dawgs win! Dawgs win! I’ll take it!


----------



## Doboy Dawg (Oct 1, 2022)

$64,000 question, will #4 ranked Georgia struggle at home against Auburn next week?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 1, 2022)

antharper said:


> Dawgs win , Auburn lost ? Is that what you meant to say ?


He’s having flash backs to always losing to Auburn. He forgets, Auburn calls us, Daddy.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 1, 2022)

Doboy Dawg said:


> $64,000 question, will #4 ranked Georgia struggle at home against Auburn next week?


Beat em by 1 and I’ll be grinning from ear to ear.


----------



## gacowboy (Oct 1, 2022)

GO DAWGS !!!


----------



## Doboy Dawg (Oct 1, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> Beat em by 1 and I’ll be grinning from ear to ear.


#MeToo,  expect we’ve struggled against unranked Kent State at home, then played horribly on the road at Mizzou, clearly not #1 level football.


----------



## greendawg (Oct 1, 2022)

I meant to mention this earlier, but how awesome was the fact that Dominic Blaylock got back out there and making some good plays.  The Dawgs have a ton of guys who can catch the ball when needed and that may prove to be really good at the end of the year when guys are banged up.  If the Dawgs can get Arian Smith and a few other guys close to 100%, the offense could get rolling later in the year.  The Dawgs are lacking a guy that can run by any DB they want, and A Smith gives them that.  One thing that concerns me is these close games not giving Carson Beck and Brock VG any playing time.  We need a QB2 with some experience, you saw how important that was last year with Daniels and Bennett.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 1, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> I’ll move Bama to #1, OSU to #2, Dawgs to #3.


That's what I'm thinking


----------



## Doboy Dawg (Oct 1, 2022)

Rackmaster said:


> That's what I'm thinking



Dawgs always seem to play better the lower they’re ranked on the Saban Scale


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 1, 2022)

We continue to play like we played tonight we will lose one if not two games between Ky, 10rc and Fl.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 1, 2022)

toolmkr20 said:


> We continue to play like we played tonight we will lose one if not two games between Ky, 10rc and Fl.


It’s possible, but our guys never quit. They kept fighting to the very end and won this thing. It was ugly for sure, but they never gave up. They kept chopping and chopping. There’s no quit in these Dawgs!


----------



## antharper (Oct 2, 2022)

Still #1 until they get beat ! If anyone can , Go Dawgs !


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 2, 2022)

Dirty son of gun. They cut blocked Jalen Carter and he was done for the night after this. They didn’t get penalized for it. SMH!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576369901953896449


----------



## greendawg (Oct 2, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Dirty son of gun. They cut blocked Jalen Carter and he was done for the night after this. They didn’t get penalized for it. SMH!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576369901953896449



What makes this even more suspicious is that Carter had an altercation with several Mizzou players before the game. I hope it wasn't a hit or payback put on him.  Either way it was an illegal cut block while the player was also engaged with a blocker up top.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 2, 2022)

antharper said:


> Still #1 until they get beat ! If anyone can , Go Dawgs !



 If anyone can? An unranked team just gave them about all they could handle.


----------



## Baroque Brass (Oct 2, 2022)

Dawgs got some work to do. They struggled at times against Kent State last week and didn’t at all look like the #1 team last night. Bama looks like Bama and would dismantle the Dawgs right now in my opinion.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 2, 2022)

Baroque Brass said:


> Dawgs got some work to do. They struggled at times against Kent State last week and didn’t at all look like the #1 team last night. Bama looks like Bama and would dismantle the Dawgs right now in my opinion.



In fairness Bama struggled with TX, but used it to improve.
Kirby needs to do the same and he has the skills to do it.


----------



## Baroque Brass (Oct 2, 2022)

Ruger#3 said:


> In fairness Bama struggled with TX, but used it to improve.
> Kirby needs to do the same and he has the skills to do it.


They did struggle against Texas and they’re not as good as they have been but I don’t think the Dawgs could beat them. Glad we don’t meet this year except maybe the championship game. Something I’ve said about Bama, they always find a way to win. Dawgs did that last night when it looked like they were going to lose it.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 2, 2022)

Good teams find a way to win. Alabama does it every yr. They'll play a "not good" team or 2 every year and be behind or make it close. Then they win in the 4th.  UGA has played to the competition last 2 weeks. Time to take a page out of Saban's play book (if we can) and get back to crushing people


----------



## poohbear (Oct 2, 2022)

formula1 said:


> Ok. One more observation!  This is my last one!
> 
> So we had what should have been a great offensive line returning this year! Why are they not coming together?
> 
> I do not know but could it be because we have a new offensive line coach? Not blaming the new coach necessarily. But maybe there is something very different in the practicing or system.


I would like to know too. I know they are young and they showed some strength there at the end I think they will come together just got to be battle tested.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 2, 2022)

Ruger#3 said:


> If anyone can? An unranked team just gave them about all they could handle.


I think 20-19 with Texas was about the same. Funny how you forget that..


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 2, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> I think 20-19 with Texas was about the same. Funny how you forget that..



Nope, I mentioned it if you read back.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 2, 2022)

Ugly game, but an ugly win.


----------



## LEGHORN (Oct 2, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> Leave it to stupid Vols to think the game is Atlanta.



??? It is in Atlanta - SEC Championship


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 2, 2022)

After the last couple games, I rank our running backs as:
1. Brock Bowers ?

Seriously
1. Dijuan Edwards
2. Mcintosh (he great at catching the ball out of the backfield) 
3 tie at Milton/Robinson


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 2, 2022)

LEGHORN said:


> ??? It is in Atlanta - SEC Championship



The Vols have to come to Athens 1st.


----------



## LEGHORN (Oct 2, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> The Vols have to come to Athens 1st.



That’s the easy game.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 2, 2022)

LEGHORN said:


> That’s the easy game.



Bama in a couple weeks is too.. LSU is next. Like I said. Stupid Vols.


----------



## antharper (Oct 2, 2022)

In all honesty Tennessee may beat Alabama and Georgia


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 2, 2022)

10RC could’ve beat the Dawgs yesterday just like Mizzou almost did. But, 10RC better find a defense if they want to be a contender. They’re much improved though. Better be ready to play.


----------



## Doboy Dawg (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## MudDucker (Oct 3, 2022)

antharper said:


> In all honesty Tennessee may beat Alabama and Georgia


----------



## AccUbonD (Oct 3, 2022)

antharper said:


> In all honesty Tennessee may beat Alabama and Georgia



Have to get through LSU first, since it's a noon game Vols may can clip them before they wake up


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 3, 2022)

mizzippi jb said:


> After the last couple games, I rank our running backs as:
> 1. Brock Bowers ?
> 
> Seriously
> ...


I miss Swift, Chubb, Michel, Gurley, & Cook! 
UGA needs to get back to being able to run the ball more efficiently!


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 3, 2022)

Teams are going to key on Bowers and the Dawgs are going to need something else on offense to go to if they are going to beat the really good teams.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 3, 2022)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Teams are going to key on Bowers and the Dawgs are going to need something else on offense to go to if they are going to beat the really good teams.



You mean like a running attack? I wonder what happened to Running Back U?


----------



## bnew17 (Oct 3, 2022)

It was a tough game for sure. Mizz would have given a lot of teams fits Saturday night the way they were playing. In all honesty, it should not have been as close as it was. Ga pretty much dominated the game from late 2nd half through the end of the game. Ga outgained Mizz by almost 200 yards and had almost 10min more in time of poss. Mizzous kicker made some big time long kicks to keep the lead extended whereas our offense fizzled in the red zone. I am surprised that we struggled like we did, but it was a night game on the road against a hungry team coming off a heartbreaking loss.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 3, 2022)

elfiii said:


> You mean like a running attack? I wonder what happened to Running Back U?


I don't know. The exact opposite of Bama this year. They have recievers that can't catch.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 4, 2022)

elfiii said:


> You mean like a running attack? I wonder what happened to Running Back U?



Kirby told us what happened.  Our O line got their rear ends whipped the first half.  I'm sure he questioned their manhood at half time, because they showed up in the 2nd half.


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 4, 2022)

elfiii said:


> You mean like a running attack? I wonder what happened to Running Back U?


I was wondering the same thing. Even before Kirby the dawgs always recruited top running backs


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 4, 2022)

bnew17 said:


> It was a tough game for sure. Mizz would have given a lot of teams fits Saturday night the way they were playing. In all honesty, it should not have been as close as it was. Ga pretty much dominated the game from late 2nd half through the end of the game. Ga outgained Mizz by almost 200 yards and had almost 10min more in time of poss. Mizzous kicker made some big time long kicks to keep the lead extended whereas our offense fizzled in the red zone. I am surprised that we struggled like we did, but it was a night game on the road against a hungry team coming off a heartbreaking loss.


Every team is going to give 110% against tUGA. One thing I noticed was how fast mizzou looked. Dawgs showed some resilience winning that game for sure.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 8, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> I think 20-19 with Texas was about the same. Funny how you forget that..





Ruger#3 said:


> Nope, I mentioned it if you read back.


50 bucks says, you ain’t talking trash now! 

Bama does just fine when a teams name ends in “State”..


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 9, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> 50 bucks says, you ain’t talking trash now!
> 
> Bama does just fine when a teams name ends in “State”..



DAWGs doing great on their cupcake tour, enjoy.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 9, 2022)

Ruger#3 said:


> DAWGs doing great on their cupcake tour, enjoy.


You mean like those unranked teams Bama is struggling with?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 9, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> You mean like those unranked teams Bama is struggling with?



To quote the DAWG faithful a W is a W, MO was entertaining and FL beat them soundly.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 9, 2022)

Ruger#3 said:


> To quote the DAWG faithful a W is a W, MO was entertaining and FL beat them soundly.


That because the dawgs let the air out of them earlier. They kind of gave up after losing that fight. The hunger left them. 
Everyone forgets these are young adults playing and anything can happen once the ball is kicked. 
Losing close battles has its toll.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 9, 2022)

kmckinnie said:


> That because the dawgs let the air out of them earlier. They kind of gave up after losing that fight. The hunger left them.
> Everyone forgets these are young adults playing and anything can happen once the ball is kicked.
> Losing close battles has its toll.



If that works on your wound hang with it.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 9, 2022)

mguthrie said:


> I was wondering the same thing. Even before Kirby the dawgs always recruited top running backs



I guess they answered that question yesterday. Edwards and Robinson looked good.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 9, 2022)

elfiii said:


> I guess they answered that question yesterday. Edwards and Robinson looked good.


Yes they did, RBU is back with them 2!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 9, 2022)

Ruger#3 said:


> To quote the DAWG faithful a W is a W, MO was entertaining and FL beat them soundly.


Anybody can be beat at anytime in CFB! 
Bama has skinned by the hair of their chinny, chin, chin 2 times this year! 

CFB ain't over yet, BAMA & UGA have some tough teams left!


----------



## poohbear (Oct 9, 2022)

elfiii said:


> I guess they answered that question yesterday. Edwards and Robinson looked good.


I think they need to be RB # 1 & 2 in my opinion which ain’t worth much just saying


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2022)

Ruger#3 said:


> To quote the DAWG faithful a W is a W, MO was entertaining and FL beat them soundly.


Florida beat them “soundly”?  Goobers won by 7 and it was a game till the very end. https://www.espn.com/college-football/game/_/gameId/401403910


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 9, 2022)

Rackmaster said:


> Yes they did, RBU is back with them 2!


Bama wouldn't have won without the transfer back from GT. He has carried them when needed. His 2nd gear is incredible. I think that the Dawgs and Bama may very likely slip and lose one regular season game. If so, not a big deal as long as it's one. It'll make the SEC Championship game fun to watch


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 9, 2022)

Ruger#3 said:


> If that works on your wound hang with it.


It’s not a wound. I’ve heard several fans say the same thing after bama had a close game and then another team dooms the one bama just played.
But if ? makes u feel better. Good. 
Bama probably is the better team. 
i  be was trying to have a simple convo. 
not a excuse or anything. 
Today’s players are at a new level no matter who they play for.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 9, 2022)

Bama was probably the better team last year also for the NC. 
Just didn’t work out.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 9, 2022)

kmckinnie said:


> It’s not a wound. I’ve heard several fans say the same thing after bama had a close game and then another team dooms the one bama just played.
> But if ? makes u feel better. Good.
> Bama probably is the better team.
> i  be was trying to have a simple convo.
> ...



Lots truth there, kids playing like pros.


----------

